# P90x



## vica (Jan 18, 2010)

has anyone tried or is currently using p90x?  i used to go to the gym a few times a week to run and weight train but i had no clue what machines to work out with and how much i should do. then the holidays came around, i stopped going and gluttony set in.lol. my brother bought the p90x for himself but he's too lazy to use it so i decided to commit my 3 months to it and see how my body looks, since im currently not in school, looking for a job and i dont have gas money to take myself to the gym (haha). i dont really have a lot of weight to lose.. people would say im skinny but i have this doughnut around my tummy located on top of the pantyline and it gives me a muffin top even without wearing pants! in my opinion, i just dont feel fit/toned. im only on my second week right now and its NOT EASY but it seriously works out every single muscle in my body. im so freakin sore but i can already see a difference... ONE line of ab on my tummy haha! i cant wait to see how my body looks in 90 days because ive never had abs. ill post pictures to show my progress in 90 days when im done with the program...


----------



## nebbish (Jan 18, 2010)

We have it, but I've never used it.
WELL I did the 15min abs work out or whatever. HARD AS EFF, holy shit.
If you actually get through all 90 days, giiiirl you deserve a metal! & You're a bit of an inspo, too, like I have no reason not to get off my ass & start using it!! lol.

I think it's intense as shit & I think it really works, just based on *how* intense it is. My only qualm is that it doesn't give your muscles time to heal themselves [which is why you're so sore] and I'm not sure that's a good thing.

Def keep us updated so we can see how it goes!!


----------



## vica (Jan 18, 2010)

i read the book that came with it like 50 times lol. and it basically says that everyday you alternate with a low resistance workout (yoga, stretching etc.) and a high intensity workout (weight training arms, legs, chest..etc.) for 3 weeks , then the 4th week is for your muscles to recover so theres a lot of yoga and stretching the last week.... then the next two months are the same format but focusing on different areas so there is no plateau and youre just continually improving in those 3 months. but yes i agree that it is INTENSE as hell...i have a hard time getting up just to start but it feels good when im done. im probably just really really sore because im not fit at all so im not used to doing more than 1 push up or crunch..haha. but i will deff keep everyone updated on this crazy ass journey!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 18, 2010)

lol i just found some links to download it earlier...im scurrred to try it tho lol


----------



## vica (Jan 18, 2010)

try itttt!!!! lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 18, 2010)

If you can keep with it most of the time, the results are amazing.


----------



## Zephyra (Jan 19, 2010)

My fiance and his roommate did P90X together every day for months...it was intense.  My fiance is a super multisport athlete and thought the workouts were hard.  I watched them one time and was rolling on the floor laughing, but I don't think I could have made it through the workout.  They finally broke down and joined a gym together because they got sick of working out in their living room every night.  If you can make it through 90 days, I'm betting you will see results!!!

On a slightly related note, If there is someone at your gym to show you how to use the equipment, see if they'll spend a few minutes showing you how to adjust each machine.  I know I was much happier working out after I learned how to adjust all the machines to fit me and how to pick appropriate weight levels, and it's nice to change it up.  Group exercise classes can also be fun if your gym has them...I've learned a ton of techniques that way, too.


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 19, 2010)

i have been eyeing this system for a very long time i think im just going to go ahead  and get it. i tried looking on ebay but i think im just going to order through the company. i also want the insanity system


----------



## Sass (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a good program and it works.


----------



## krijsten (Jan 19, 2010)

I got it, well my boyfriend does! Maybe I'll try it out! Yikes.. Goodluck to everyone whos doing it!


----------



## tdm (Jan 19, 2010)

I started 2 weeks ago....but I am starting over. I missed the last 3 days of the 2nd week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I will tell you though, if you get bored with it, you can atleast try it a couple of times a week. They really give you a great work out. I tried the Core Cardio from the Power 90 Master Series last night and was literally dripping sweat. That was a great workout.

Please do post pics if you finish the program, or let us know how it went. I am trying to loose baby fat. My son is almost 3 months old. I still look 6 months prego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will post my progress as well. Since starting, I have lost 3 lbs.


----------



## vica (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zephyra* 

 
_My fiance and his roommate did P90X together every day for months...it was intense.  My fiance is a super multisport athlete and thought the workouts were hard.  I watched them one time and was rolling on the floor laughing, but I don't think I could have made it through the workout.  They finally broke down and joined a gym together because they got sick of working out in their living room every night.  If you can make it through 90 days, I'm betting you will see results!!!

On a slightly related note, If there is someone at your gym to show you how to use the equipment, see if they'll spend a few minutes showing you how to adjust each machine.  I know I was much happier working out after I learned how to adjust all the machines to fit me and how to pick appropriate weight levels, and it's nice to change it up.  Group exercise classes can also be fun if your gym has them...I've learned a ton of techniques that way, too._

 

i laughed all the way through kenpo x because it made me feel dorky but i was still sore the next day! lol.


----------



## vica (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_i have been eyeing this system for a very long time i think im just going to go ahead  and get it. i tried looking on ebay but i think im just going to order through the company. i also want the insanity system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
keep us updated when you do start the system! .. but what is the insanity system? ive never heard of it


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 20, 2010)

I've had two friends who have stuck with it for at least one set of the 90 days and they've both lost over 30 lbs. Seems to work, but it is tough.


----------



## barbie.doll (Jan 21, 2010)

I haven't tried this but I did see the infomercial on TV and I also looked up reviews online and on YT. It looks great, but it would definitely burn me out. lol. I use The Firm program right now and I really like it so far.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 13, 2010)

I've seen may positive reviews on this. I have it, but I don't have the equipment to do the weight training parts. I've been wanting to get into a routine of doing the yoga every weekend though.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Feb 20, 2010)

I just did the Chest and Back video and it completely obliterated me... definitely not for the faint of heart. I was sore for five days after doing that one video so doing every video every day for 90 days would be super intense...

I'm usually skeptical about exercise infomercials but I think it's worth trying if you have the will power to keep going, haha. You can find the workout sheets and video torrents online, they're not hard to find.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2010)

A large part of what makes p90x so successful is the diet plan.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_I'm usually skeptical about exercise infomercials but I think it's worth trying if you have the will power to keep going, haha. You can find the workout sheets and video torrents online, they're not hard to find._

 
Yeah, but usually it's not so popular to post about illegal stuff on boards. Shhh..


----------



## COBI (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_My only qualm is that it doesn't give your muscles time to heal themselves [which is why you're so sore] and I'm not sure that's a good thing._

 
The reason people get sore isn't due to muscles not having time to heal.

Improvement in any muscle function comes from stressing and recovering.  The soreness is typically caused by microscopic tears in the muscles from working out (i.e. stressing), you feel the soreness (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness or DOMS) as your body is healing/recovering the muscle.

With each recovery cycle, your muscles are growing and adapting for your regimen.

Stressing every other day should not be a concern for the average healthy person.  And it is the intense and continuous stressing that makes programs like P90X successful for people.  There is a reason why most people who have been doing the same thing (low-to-moderate intensity activity) for a long time look exactly the same as they did last year and the year before.  

If you don't push past your comfort zone and challenge your body, it won't significantly improve.  Which is fine if that's your goal, but I can't tell you how many people ask me to set them up on a routine because they're not seeing results.


----------



## Sass (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_The reason people get sore isn't due to muscles not having time to heal.

Improvement in any muscle function comes from stressing and recovering. The soreness is typically caused by microscopic tears in the muscles from working out (i.e. stressing), you feel the soreness (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness or DOMS) as your body is healing/recovering the muscle.

With each recovery cycle, your muscles are growing and adapting for your regimen.

Stressing every other day should not be a concern for the average healthy person. And it is the intense and continuous stressing that makes programs like P90X successful for people. There is a reason why most people who have been doing the same thing (low-to-moderate intensity activity) for a long time look exactly the same as they did last year and the year before. 

If you don't push past your comfort zone and challenge your body, it won't significantly improve. Which is fine if that's your goal, but I can't tell you how many people ask me to set them up on a routine because they're not seeing results._

 
Right on!


----------



## fingie (Feb 21, 2010)

After seeing the infomercials and reading some things online, I actually want to kind of try the Insanity one just because you don't need any weights and it's only 60 days like P90x... I just don't know if I want to drop the $120 on it.


----------



## COBI (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_After seeing the infomercials and reading some things online, I actually want to kind of try the Insanity one just because you don't need any weights and it's only 60 days like P90x... I just don't know if I want to drop the $120 on it._

 
Insanity is hard; much more cardio based than P90X IMO.  What I didn't personally like about Insanity was the amount of plyometrics (i.e. jumping); just not my thing, but for many, they love the program.

The newest program from BB is RevAbs which I've seen but not done.  ChaLean Extreme is great if you want to add strength training at home; although it shows a "bands" option, the real results will come from using heavy weights (recommended adjustable weights.)

As Shimmer pointed out about P90X (and it's true of all BB programs), a lot of the key to the dramatic changes is not just the exercise routines, but following the diet.  The diets included with BB programs are about CLEAN eating; for most people, changing to such a clean diet is going to make a big difference in weight loss and body definition.

As far as the "too good to be true" nature of the testimonials, I will tell you that I have participated in a BB infomercial (for Turbo Jam, filmed in 2005 but I've seen myself in the "boring gym" shots for Hip Hop Abs and another one as well), and from what I saw/witnessed, the company has a lot of integrity in using true and actual users of the programs in their infomercials.  Unless a person has lied personally about how they got their results, the people and their stories are real.  They truly are not actors and are not paid to be in the infomercial.  Some participated in "live" versions of the program as test subjects, but others submitted their stories and are chosen based on their success.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 21, 2010)

I did one round of this earlier in 2009 and loved it. Just completed Insanity too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
However now I am kinda getting a bit bored of it and am sticking to Les Mills classes at my gym and becoming a instructor.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2010)

The diet's the hardest part. Eating clean SUCKS for the first month.  I don't even eat 100% clean anymore.  I've made it as long as a week before indulging. Ugh.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like a challenge I'd like to attempt! This would be a great way for me to tone up for my wedding.


----------



## vica (Feb 25, 2010)

ok guys..update: i havent p90x'd for the past month!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just dont have the willpower to do it everyday, im lazy. i want to start it again and stick to it so im just gonna make some adjustments to the program and do the arms once or twice a week just to tone them, and abs everyother day. then replace everything else with just running at the gym.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Yeah, but usually it's not so popular to post about illegal stuff on boards. Shhh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'll take note to be careful about what I post in the future. However, file sharing is not necessarily "illegal" in Canada, as the Canadian government continues to fail to pass legislation on file sharing copyright laws. Canadians also pay a levy on blank media (like DVD-Rs) to "make-up" for lost profits due to file sharing.

File sharing in Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But I digress...


----------



## sayonara (Mar 5, 2010)

started integrating p90x into my fitness plan on monday. i've just been eating healthy and only doing the cardio (cardio x and kempo x - will start doing some more of the exercises soon) + ab ripper x 3 days a week as well as going to the gym (spin, elliptical, treadmill, stair master thing) 3 days a week.

Hopefully this works. I'm not focused on the weight loss exactly, thats not too important. Last time I weighed myself I was at 158 and I'm around 5'2-5'3. I know i'm overweight but the number isnt that important to me. I don't know if I've lost weight so far after integrating p90x into my new routine but I do feel like somethings changing.

I have a bikini hanging on the back of my door and a pair of jeans that I really want to get into that I havent worn in 2 years.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 5, 2010)

I started this a week and a half ago, and I can already see and feel a difference. There is a little more definition, and I'm certainly more flexible. It's hard usually to push myself to go above and beyond my comfort level, but with this it's a lot easier, I sweat more, I tremble more, so of course it's going to work out better than if I just half-ass it at the gym. Anyways I am a fan so far, but I will keep you posted of how it worked for me.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_I'll take note to be careful about what I post in the future. However, file sharing is not necessarily "illegal" in Canada, as the Canadian government continues to fail to pass legislation on file sharing copyright laws. Canadians also pay a levy on blank media (like DVD-Rs) to "make-up" for lost profits due to file sharing.

File sharing in Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But I digress... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You probably should read that wikipedia article.

 Quote:

  While the unauthorized copying - uploading - of complete copyrighted works such as books, movies, or software *is illegal* under the Act, the situation regarding music files is more complex, due to the Private Copying exemption.  
 
 (my bolding)

Also, the users of this board are not exclusively or even mostly Canadian.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_has anyone tried or is currently using p90x?  i used to go to the gym a few times a week to run and weight train but i had no clue what machines to work out with and how much i should do. then the holidays came around, i stopped going and gluttony set in.lol. my brother bought the p90x for himself but he's too lazy to use it so i decided to commit my 3 months to it and see how my body looks, since im currently not in school, looking for a job and i dont have gas money to take myself to the gym (haha). i dont really have a lot of weight to lose.. people would say im skinny but i have this doughnut around my tummy located on top of the pantyline and it gives me a muffin top even without wearing pants! in my opinion, i just dont feel fit/toned. im only on my second week right now and its NOT EASY but it seriously works out every single muscle in my body. im so freakin sore but i can already see a difference... ONE line of ab on my tummy haha! i cant wait to see how my body looks in 90 days because ive never had abs. ill post pictures to show my progress in 90 days when im done with the program..._

 

I have tried p90x but didn't stick with it.
I hope you have more will power than I did


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck!!

My family and I just got ours last week. Day 1 starts tomorrow. I cannot wait. All four of us are ready to start our new lifestyle. Just have to remember it's not a diet! I have no idea if I could do it without the help of my family, but I know we'll be there to push each other right when we need it. I'm sure I'll start my own thread to show how it's going for me, but knowing that it is working for you makes me feel encouraged. So keep it up!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck TheDiesel! It's intense- 1 hr-1 1/2 hrs daily! But it is so rewarding to feel and see the results. I have been sloppy this week with it, I think I only did it 3 times! But this week (tomorrow) it's back to business. It's easier to have the support of your family. And the earlier in the day you do it, I find that to be the best. Sometimes my husband and I procrastinate until 11pm! And by then we are over it. So I gotta get going earlier on it...anyways good luck!


----------



## khmershortay (Mar 23, 2010)

i love this program and on my 4th week. work out at ur own pace and dont push too hard. if u can only do 5 push ups, then so be it. you will gradually do more as time goes on.


----------

